# Was macht ihr in der Freizeit ? Hobbys ?



## Waelder (10 August 2009)

Was für Hobbys habt ihr denn ? 

Ich für meinen Teil bin auch noch musiker und spiele Posaune und Bariton.
Da wäre ich fast mal eines Hotels verwiesen worden. 

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Question_mark (10 August 2009)

*Ich spüle garnichts*

Hallo,



			
				Waelder schrieb:
			
		

> und spiele Posaune und Bariton.


Oh, du spielst Bariton. Ein wirklich schönes Musikinstrument 

Nicht böse sein, aber den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen 

Gruß

Question _mark


----------



## marlob (11 August 2009)

Ich verbringe meine Freizeit bei einer kalten Flasche Bier hier im Forum ;-)


----------



## Waelder (11 August 2009)

Tja das mit dem Bier dass nenn ich "Überhobby" oder
xtreme Lebertraining. . . . .  

PS: ´n guter Williams oder Quittenschnaps tuts auch, oder wer kennt Becherovka ? :sm19:


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 August 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> ... oder wer kennt Becherovka ? :sm19:




Ganz gemeiner Absturz im letzten Jahr in Velky Meder (Slovakai)

Mir tut die Birne wieder weh, wenn ich nur dran denke!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## clausi (11 August 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> Was für Hobbys habt ihr denn ?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin auch noch musiker und spiele Posaune und Bariton.
> Da wäre ich fast mal eines Hotels verwiesen worden.
> ...


 

Fußball, Rennrad und Sex 

Gruß
Claus


----------



## argv_user (11 August 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Oh, du spielst Bariton. Ein wirklich schönes Musikinstrument
> ...



Den hatte ich auch schon eingetippt, mir aber das Absenden verkniffen.

OK: Ich geh so oft wie möglich mit den Hunden an die frische Luft.
Z.B. JETZT!


----------



## Steve81 (11 August 2009)

Hauptsächlich Handball aber auch verschiedene andere Sportarten!

Und natürlich noch die Family!


----------



## jan820813 (11 August 2009)

PS: ´n guter Williams oder Quittenschnaps tuts auch, oder wer kennt Becherovka ? :sm19:[/quote]

Becherovka, das ist echt ein super Gesöff. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
Ein Tipp: Besuch mal das Becherovka-Museum in Karlovy Vary.

Ansonsten kann ich hier Clausi zu 100% zustimmen. So sollte die Freizeitgestalltung aussehen!*ACK*

Gruß Jan


----------



## kolbendosierer (12 August 2009)

Moin,

als erstes natürlich die Familie. Ich spiele Bass und sing in ner Band, Radfahren und natürlich wenn noch Zeit ist zocken .

Robert


----------



## peter(R) (12 August 2009)

@ clausi

Zitat:
Fußball, Rennrad und Sex 

in der Reihenfolge ????  

peter(R)


----------



## dalbi (12 August 2009)

Jede Bewegung die nicht der Nahrungsaufnahme oder Fortpflanzung dient ist abnormal.

ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO

Gruss Daniel


----------



## clausi (12 August 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ clausi
> 
> Zitat:
> Fußball, Rennrad und Sex
> ...


 
Na na na na.....
Die sind fast tägliche Aktivitäten.... es sei denn, das wetter ist schlecht dann gibt es nur 6X  

Claus


----------



## Bender25 (12 August 2009)

Bei mir ist es 

Frau, Pferd,radel, WOW


----------



## marlob (12 August 2009)

Fast jeder macht hier Sex in seiner Freizeit. Ich werde schon ganz neidisch ;-) Es wird Zeit das meine Freundin mal wieder fit wird  Bis dahin verbringe ich die Zeit weiter beim kühlen Bier hier im Forum ;-)


----------



## Kalle85 (12 August 2009)

-im Garten rumwurschteln
-im Sommer häufig Grillen (mit viel Weizen!)
-Feiern
-ein bisschen Kraft-Training, aber auf jeden Fall zu wenig 
-als Elektriker jobben




-und natürlich Sex


----------



## maweri (12 August 2009)

Freizeit

Vielleicht fällt das hier darunter:

:sm24:

:sc4:

:sc1:

:sm19:
:sm13:

genau in dieser Reihenfolge!


----------



## maxi (12 August 2009)

Früher habe ich Computer Gespielt, War auf wilden Goa Trance, Techno und Rock Open Airs, Snowboarden, Motorrad fahren, habe gigantische Lautsprecher in mein Auto gebaut, war oft besoffen, habe viel Studiert, oft mal nen Sonntag gelernt, war ab und an mal Angeln, 3 mal die Woche im Kampfkunst training.

Heute bin ich verlobt *fg*
Ganze 3 mal dieses Jahr zum Motorrad fahren gekommen.
Ganze 1 mal auf einer kleinen Party 
Ganze 1 mal nicht beruflich im Ausland (Luxemburg) gewesen


Tja, der Preis des Famileinsinns


----------



## Mike369 (12 August 2009)

Naja also mal sehen...hm...
Airbrushen, mit kumpels weg gehen oder was arbeiten, snowboaden (natürlich nur im winter), fitness, joggen, musik machen,mal weg fahren 
und lernen (gell Markus)

Ach ja bier natürlich auch mal


----------



## Approx (13 August 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Heute bin ich verlobt *fg*
> *Ganze 3 mal dieses Jahr zum Motorrad fahren gekommen.*
> Ganze 1 mal auf einer kleinen Party
> Ganze 1 mal nicht beruflich im Ausland (Luxemburg) gewesen
> ...


 
Ich fahre mit der Z1000 (BJ.04) wenigstens ab und zu zur Arbeit (z.B. heute)...
Musst Du soviel im Kofferraum mitnehmen, oder warum holst Du die Mopete nicht mal morgens raus? ;-)

Gruß Approx
P.S.: Seit ca. 1 Jahr ein eig. Haus mit Garten :s12: und seit Mai verheiratet!:s20: Soviel zu meinen Hobby's! :icon_razz:
(Und :sm19:geht ja immer!!)


----------



## maxi (13 August 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit der Z1000 (BJ.04) wenigstens ab und zu zur Arbeit (z.B. heute)...
> Musst Du soviel im Kofferraum mitnehmen, oder warum holst Du die Mopete nicht mal morgens raus? ;-)
> 
> Gruß Approx
> ...


 
Ich habe nur 500 Meter Luftlinie zur Arbeit.
Da ist Zeug anziehen zu mühsam.

Da fahr ich leiber mit dem Auto! *fg*

Boah eigenes Haus währe auch cool. Grundstück habe ich schon udn nun eigentlich auch abbezahlt. Aber keine Kohle für ein Haus und Bausparer noch nicht voll. 
Vielleicht sollte ich nächsten Sommer schon einfach mal mit nen Pool, Gartenlaube, Weinkeller und Cocktailhütte mit riesen Grillstelle anfangen.
Der Rest ist ja nicht so wichtig oder? *fg*


----------



## Approx (14 August 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich habe nur 500 Meter Luftlinie zur Arbeit.
> Da ist Zeug anziehen zu mühsam.
> 
> Da fahr ich leiber mit dem Auto! *fg*


 
Na, alles < 5km sollte man eigentlich mit dem Fahrrad erledigen...
Ich hab 11km zur Arbeit und fahre oft mit dem Radl, aber eben auch gern mal mit der Z. Ausser das Wetter ist zu bescheiden, dann natürlich auch mit dem Auto.



maxi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich nächsten Sommer schon einfach mal mit nen Pool, Gartenlaube, Weinkeller und Cocktailhütte mit riesen Grillstelle anfangen.
> Der Rest ist ja nicht so wichtig oder? *fg*


 
GANZ WICHTIG: Ein Geräteschuppen! Wo soll sonst dat ganze Kram verstaut werden, wenn Du mit dem Pool, Cocktailhütte usw. anfängst, hihi.
Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen so ein Dingens aus Blech aufgebaut (>200 Einzelteile mit Milliarden Blechschrauben). Das war Überraschungs-Ei-Puzzeln auf höchstem Niveau...

 Gruß Approx


----------



## clausi (14 August 2009)

@ Maxi / Approx
Ein Haus zu haben bringt auch viele Nachteile..
Ich habe ein Eigentumhaus vor 1 Jahr gekauft (nach 3 Jahren Arbeit )
mit einer Gesamtfläche von 1200 m2 (200 m2 gebaut und der Rest ist Garten)...
Dem sch. Garten habe ich 4 Wochenurlaub gewidmet....
Ich habe einigermaßen den Kauf bereut.........Die Freundin labert mich voll, dass ich selber dran schuld......
Ich finde es als alleinstehend (mit mehr Freiheit)nicht schlecht eine kleine Mietwohnung zu haben als ein riesen Haus zu kaufen...Mit dem Kauf hat man mehr Kosten , Verpflichtungen und wenig Freiheit als ein Mieter... (es ist ja klar, nach x Jahren hat man ein Eigentum..).......
Ich denke, jeder kann es für sich selbst entscheiden.........

Claus


----------



## Approx (14 August 2009)

Claus,
ich hab auch 1200m² Grundstück und es stehen sogar 4 stk. über 100 Jährige Eichenbäume drauf. *Ironie on* Ich freue mich schon auf den Herbst, wenn das Laub wieder runter kommt. *Ironie off* 
Dafür muckel ich aber sehr gern im Garten rum, sehe das sogar als Entspannung und Gegenpart zur Hockerei am Step 5/7 und WinCC... Das Haus ist 30 Jahre alt und wird von mir nach und nach 
renoviert (bin fast durch). Ist halt mein Hobby! 
Meine Frau und ich freuen uns und wollen die Freiheiten, die ein Eigenheim bietet, nicht missen. Viel hängt natürlich auch an den Nachbarn - und unsere sind zum Glück echt nette Leute. Da gabs mit unseren Vermietern öfter mal Gespräche mit hochgezogenen Augenbrauen unsererseits.
NIE WIEDER MIETE! 

Gruß Approx


----------



## sps-concept (14 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Ich finde es als alleinstehend (mit mehr Freiheit)nicht schlecht eine kleine Mietwohnung zu haben als ein riesen Haus zu kaufen...Mit dem Kauf hat man mehr Kosten , Verpflichtungen und wenig Freiheit als ein Mieter...


 
Wenn man aber mehr Platz braucht und nicht den Drang hat wieder umzuziehen ist ein eigenes Haus langfristig gesehen schon die günstigere Variante. Man hat mehr Kosten auf einen Schlag, ok. Verpflichtungen die man als Mieter nicht hat bezahlt man dann mit der Miete mit. Was meinst du mit wenig Freiheit?

Ich möchte nicht tauschen. Das Verhältnis mit meinen Nachbarn und meinen Mietern ist ok.

André


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 August 2009)

Wenn ich mal Freizeit habe, Weib & Hund ausser Haus sind, dann bauen wir so was:


----------



## RalfS (14 August 2009)

Was ist das?


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 August 2009)

Das unsere Poolheizung


----------



## clausi (14 August 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit wenig Freiheit?
> 
> 
> André


 
Ich muss jeden Tag nach dem Feierabend weiter daheim machen (Renovierungen)...
Das mit dem Ausgehen bzw. um die Häuser zu ziehen muss ich mir abschmincken..
Als Trost saufe ich mich auf der Baustelle daheim


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2009)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal Freizeit habe, Weib & Hund ausser Haus sind, dann bauen wir so was:



Lars, was ist den das
Macht ihr damit Schnaps oder
seit ihr bei der Deutschen Mondmission
dabei?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 August 2009)

Also wenn mir langweilig ist, mach ich folgendes



Sich von Bauer und Kühen unbemerkt auf eine Kuhweide schleichen.
Sich dabei nicht vom Elektrozaun schlagen lassen.
Verstecken.
Anschließend warten bis eine oder mehrere Kühe in die Nähe kommen. Wahlweise das Versteck wechseln.
Bei einem Abstand von maximal 20 Metern zur Kuh aus dem Versteck langsam hervor kommen und anschleichen. Am Besten von schräg hinten.
Drei Schritte vor der Kuh richtig Anlauf nehmen und die Kuh möglichst weit oben, über den Beinen stoßen, sodass sie auf der Seite landet.
Aus dem Staub machen (wichtig).
 Die Kuh stört das nicht so. Die ist gut gepolstert und eine Weide ist nicht hart. Ärgern tut eine umgeschubste Kuh vor allem den Bauern. Denn Kühe, die auf der Seite liegen und alle viere von sich strecken, können nicht von selbst wieder aufstehen (daran erkennt man übrigens auch kranke Kühe). Dafür ist ihr Rumpf viel zu schwer, der rund 90% des Gesamtgewichts ausmacht. Der Bauer muss dann nämlich Seile an den Füßen der Kuh festbinden, um diese unter den Bauch zu ziehen. Zwei, drei andere Männer müssen der Kuh dann aufhelfen. Bei häufig über 800 Kilo Gewicht, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes kein leichtes Unterfangen. Wenn eine ganze Herde liegt, dann ist das nicht nur eine Menge Arbeit, die Kühe fressen dann weniger und produzieren weniger Milch.


----------



## clausi (14 August 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Also wenn mir langweilig ist, mach ich folgendes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bahnhof ........


----------



## ToBo (14 August 2009)

Das :sw9:
:sw15:und das, :sw3:manchmal das:sw22: und das 
auch noch....


----------



## zotos (14 August 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Also wenn mir langweilig ist, mach ich folgendes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun stellt sich mir die Frage:
Ist der Terrorismus nun auch im Allgäu angekommen oder dort entstanden?


Wer Spaß am umschubsen einer oder mehrerer Kühe hat, wirft vielleicht morgen oder gestern auch Hochhäuser oder Zwillingstürme um  *ROFL*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 August 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich mir die Frage:
> Ist der Terrorismus nun auch im Allgäu angekommen oder dort entstanden?
> 
> 
> Wer Spaß am umschubsen einer oder mehrerer Kühe hat, wirft vielleicht morgen oder gestern auch Hochhäuser oder Zwillingstürme um  *ROFL*



Ja da stellt sich nur das Problem, wie ich den Traktor in das 77. bzw. 93. Stockwerk crashen lassen kann.
Aber so wie ich Zotos kenne, hat er da bestimmt eine Idee *ROFL*


----------



## Approx (14 August 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Wer Spaß am umschubsen einer oder mehrerer Kühe hat, wirft vielleicht morgen oder gestern auch Hochhäuser oder Zwillingstürme um *ROFL*


Es kommt doch darauf an, was nun genau mit "schubsen" gemeint ist...
(siehe Bild)

Ich für meinen Teil tue mich mit dem Einleitungssatz schon schwerer:


> "Also wenn mir langweilig ist, dann..."


 
HÄÄÄÄ? Was ist denn das? "Langeweile"

Gruß Approx


----------



## Waelder (14 August 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich mir die Frage:
> Ist der Terrorismus nun auch im Allgäu angekommen oder dort entstanden?
> 
> 
> Wer Spaß am umschubsen einer oder mehrerer Kühe hat, wirft vielleicht morgen oder gestern auch Hochhäuser oder Zwillingstürme um  *ROFL*



Ähmm ich nenn das Tourismus *ROFL*Ich werd meinen Kollegen mal raten, den einen oder anderen Bullen zu platzieren oder gar ein Ziegenbock :sb9:
Mit denen ist nicht zu spassen....


----------



## argv_user (14 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Bahnhof ........


Wie soll ich das denn verstehen?
Ah, Du bist ein Städter! Sonst wüsstet Du nämlich:

a) Zum Küheumwerfen braucht man zu mindest als Einzelner Kraft und Geschick (Chuck Norris, Jacky Chan).
b) Um zu vermeiden, dass die Kuh von selber wieder aufsteht und den Umwerfer auf die Hörner nimmt, bindet man ihr zweckmäßigerweise erst die Augen zu, danach spritzt der hinter einem stehende Tierarzt ein Beruhigungsmittel, um Gefahr für Leib und Leben zu minimieren.
c) Eine ganze Herde umwerfen können nur Chuck oder der Rinderwahn.


----------



## automobil80 (21 August 2009)

An erster Stelle auch Familie,
momentan aber vorallem der Hausumbau.
Dann bleibt nicht mehr viel.
Gelegentlich Kartfahren, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit für anderes.


----------



## nade (22 August 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Früher habe ich Computer Gespielt, War auf wilden Goa Trance, Techno und Rock Open Airs, Snowboarden, Motorrad fahren, habe gigantische Lautsprecher in mein Auto gebaut, war oft besoffen, habe viel Studiert, oft mal nen Sonntag gelernt, war ab und an mal Angeln, 3 mal die Woche im Kampfkunst training.
> 
> Heute bin ich verlobt *fg*
> Ganze 3 mal dieses Jahr zum Motorrad fahren gekommen.
> ...


Ja Luxemburg war ich schon Arbeitstechnisch unterwegs, aber immernoch so etwa 1-2* im Monat....
Ansonst eben in der Freizeit auf was ich gerade Lust hab....:sw8::sm24::sc4::sm13:


----------



## hausenm (23 August 2009)

Freizeit ist etwas schwierig.
Bin so um die 260 Tage nicht zuhause und dann (sollte der Fall eintreten) ist Reparatur (nein Helmut nicht Maschinen( vom Haus angesagt.
Mein Keller sieht etwas chaotisch aus- eine S7 un 2 S5 sowie eine XI von Moeller hängen an der Wand und steuern so ziemlich alles was mann braucht (oder auch nicht).
Bleibt dann noch Zeit übrig (nach updates und so) ist ein kleines Museum in München meine Anlaufstelle (Deutsches Museum, sollte eigentlich bekannt sein ).
Biergarten und die alten Studienfreunde fordern auch ihren Tribut.
Das mit dem Sex soll auch noch geregelt werden (momentan fast solo )
und der Garten verlangt dann auch noch Zeit. Das reicht für die paar freien Tage- und dann geht's wieder zum FJS und ab zur nächsten Katastrophe
So long


----------



## SPS-pit (23 August 2009)

Ich weis, als "nobody" gleich mit seinen hobby´s prahlen iss out..frechgrins..aber was solls, irgendwie muss man ja mal anfangen hier zu schreiben...grins..

also im winter sitz ich stundenlang am "löttisch" und versuche trotz meiner Jahre noch zitterfrei 0605er SMD´s auf ne Platte zu kleben, zwischendurch verpeste ich die Umwelt mit KWatt-weise HF.... :-D ...u.a....naja und im Sommer...Biken,Hubschrauber fliegen, Frauen hinterherglotzen...(nur im 4rad).. :-D..grillen und dazu massenweise Radeberger vernichten...naja...und alles in allem..dazwischen...arbeiten....bei den Össie´s...:-D..

In diesem Sinne...beste Grüße

Pit


----------



## S5-Bastler (24 August 2009)

Außer den normalen Hobbys (die der Famielienplannung unterliegen   )
betreibe ich in meiner Freizeit noch FTS.
Da das hier wohl die wenigsten kennen hier noch die Erklärung:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field_Target


----------



## godi (16 September 2009)

Hallo!

Habe mir gedacht ich muss auch wieder mal einen Beitrag verfassen. 

Also meine hobbys sind Paragleiten (Acro = Kunstflug), Rennradfahren (war mal Professioneller Radfahrer), Laufen (wenns mein Knie zulässt), Motorradfahren, ja und sonstiger kram hald noch.

Hier noch ein paar Videos von mir auf youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/user/godiacro


godi


----------



## TommyG (20 September 2009)

@ S5 Bastler:
Schön, ein Schütze auch hier im Forum..

Bin selber Freizeit-Schütze, Softair, Lupi... und bastle halt auch in dem Bereich.

Familiy, Garten und Reparaturen sind ja schon genannt, Forentätigkeit ommt noch dazu.

Aso, wenn ich net grad am Umziehen bin, (mittlerweile 6 Mal, die Frauen halt...) dann versuche ich sowas wie Struktur in meine gesammelten Werke zu bekommen



Greetz, Tom


----------



## marlob (20 September 2009)

TommyG schrieb:


> ...
> Aso, wenn ich net grad am Umziehen bin, (mittlerweile 6 Mal, die Frauen halt...) ...


dann solltest du nicht sooft deine Frauen wechseln ;-)


----------

